# Battery Test: Efest 18500 1000mAh 15A



## Alex (19/9/14)

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2guiip/battery_test_efest_18500_1000mah_15a/

Data table
*Packaging*
Box
*Photos*
Top & bottom
Label pic
*Discharge graphs*
Compilation: Voltage vs. Capacity
Compilation: Voltage vs. Time
Compilation: Voltage vs. Energy
0.2A discharge, cell 1
0.2A discharge, cell 2
0.5A discharge, cell 1
0.5A discharge, cell 2
1.0A discharge, cell 1
1.0A discharge, cell 2
2.0A discharge, cell 1
2.0A discharge, cell 2
3.0A discharge, cell 1
3.0A discharge, cell 2
5.0A discharge, cell 1
5.0A discharge, cell 2
10.0A discharge, cell 1
10.0A discharge, cell 2
15.0A discharge, cell 1
15.0A discharge, cell 2
*Charging graphs*
Cell 1: Voltage vs. Capacity
Cell 2: Voltage vs. Current
Cell 1: Voltage vs. Capacity
Cell 2: Voltage vs. Current
Here is an imgur album of all the pictures and graphs used in this test.
*Notes*
Batteries provided for testing by: Coval Vapes
To simplify testing and prevent mistakes, batteries in each test were charged at 0.5A and discharged to 2.80V.
Visit /r/BATTERY_TESTS/ for more. -- DONATIONS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/9/14)

Am I the only one that has no clue what this means? We need a simple rating system for batteries, something like the "Nom" rating for juice. How about; kak, not kak, good and awesome 

I have 2 of these, I would rate them good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------

